# Which to buy



## RobRay (Jun 28, 2018)

Dodge ram 1500, Ford F150, Chevy Silverado 1500. All v8 2wd crew cab?
Looking at a new truck for trips and possible pulling a camper at times. Will be wifes primary ride. Yes she's a truck lady.
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 28, 2018)

Only advice is to forget the 2wd


----------



## rospaw (Jun 28, 2018)

This should be a HOT topic! I would like to know the answer also. No imports on your list RobRay.... Any reason why not?


----------



## transfixer (Jun 28, 2018)

I would Google search for reviews on the models/engine/trans combinations you're interested in, go back a couple years in model year, unless the one you like is a brand new drivetrain which wasn't offered previously,   find out what people have been having issues with. 

     Being an auto tech who specializes in transmissions,  I would suggest you stay away from the Dodges with the 8spd automatics,  and both GM and Ford are supposed to be offering 10spd autos in their new trucks,   I wouldn't want anything over a 6spd auto,   the others are too new, and I'll promise you they will have problems,   and once out of warranty they will NOT be cheap to repair or replace.


----------



## RobRay (Jun 28, 2018)

Toyota may be  ok. Have no knowledge on any other.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## RobRay (Jun 28, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I would Google search for reviews on the models/engine/trans combinations you're interested in, go back a couple years in model year, unless the one you like is a brand new drivetrain which wasn't offered previously,   find out what people have been having issues with.
> 
> Being an auto tech who specializes in transmissions,  I would suggest you stay away from the Dodges with the 8spd automatics,  and both GM and Ford are supposed to be offering 10spd autos in their new trucks,   I wouldn't want anything over a 6spd auto,   the others are too new, and I'll promise you they will have problems,   and once out of warranty they will NOT be cheap to repair or replace.


I've been out of mechanic work since 4L60's. What dodge has a 6 speed?


----------



## transfixer (Jun 28, 2018)

Some of the 1500's with the bigger V8's have the option of a 65/66rfe, basically the same trans they have been using behind the 6.7 diesels for a few years.   The normal auto trans for the Dodges will be a 545rfe,   same design as the 66rfe,  just one less gear,  the 545rfe is a 5spd.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Only advice is to forget the 2wd



This right here,,,, I personally would go with a Dodge,,,, but 4x4,,,,I've gotta 2500,,,, really happy with it, get the Hemi,,,,


----------



## rayjay (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd love to find a nice 1975 Chevy half ton and live happily ever after. SBC, Turbo 350 or 400. I might even upgrade to FI and an 80's overdrive tranny. Late model AC. The wife ain't digging it though.

We just had the tranny rebuilt after 165K troublefree miles in our 03 Durango. It's not been right since. About to go back for the 2nd time. We REALLY like the Durango and even spending serious money on it is cheaper than a new equivalent BUT !!!! The work done has to be successful and confidence inspiring for the plan to work out. Sadly, I'm no longer physically capable of doing the real heavy work so I'm stuck. May end up with a new vehicle yet.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 30, 2018)

Look at the side of the road and see which trucks broke down are in the majority. Even then you will not know how they were serviced. Today’s trucks Achilles is the transmission. Decide the use of the potential truck and then check out the reviews. Lemons are not limited  to anyone manufacture. If doing any towing go with a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 30, 2018)

get the 4wd.

Ram will be the best value of the 3.  the hemi is an awesome engine.

Ford just switched to a 10 speed electronic transmission.  I wouldn't trust it until it's been proven.  Lot of stuff to go wrong in one of those.

Chevy is not diy repair friendly, IME.  They put things together bass ackwards and it takes twice as long to do simple things to it than it should.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jul 1, 2018)

I bought a Dodge about 8 months ago, I've always owned Chevys otherwise.

I bought it used with 85k miles on it, so far I love the power, feel and drive of the truck and its abilities, it is the best towing half ton I've ever driven. It's a 4 door 4x4 with a locking rear diff, which gets very moody if I drive aggressive around town, but has saved me from pulling it into 4 wheel 3 times already. 

I am not happy with some of the interior features, leaned in the truck with my hand on the dash and it busted right through, have always done this in my Chevys no problem. The newer ones may have better build quality there. It's ac doesn't seem to be able to cool that much space on a short drive, meaning that unless I'm driving more than 10 miles i don't even bother with running it, but once it does get cool it will freeze you out. Lastly the in town mileage is lousy, maybe 10 mpg, on the hwy I get around 18.

I am somewhat comparing apples to oranges though, my last 2 Chevy's we're 2wd with smaller v8s and single cabs, so the Dodge is pushing a lot more weight.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 2, 2018)

Between my dad and myself we have had every make including Toyota but not the Ford. He is on his 2nd Ram now and I just purchased my Ram back in December. After driving his Ram there was no doubt what vehicle I would buy. I'm driving the Laramie 1500 4x4 crewcab with the 3.21 rear end. With a mix of hwy/city I'm getting 18mpg and 20mpg on long trips. I can pull my boat, atv or the 20' tandem trailer with the 31 hp Kubota with no problems at all. The Ram by far is the best riding truck I have seen and the Hemi gives instant power without any hesitation or delay when needing it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

Go ask a Ford Technician why they are standing around all the time. Ford IS building a Superior product. No doubt about it..


----------



## transfixer (Jul 2, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> Go ask a Ford Technician why they are standing around all the time. Ford IS building a Superior product. No doubt about it..



    A lot of dealership techs are standing around looking for work nowadays,  mostly because the vehicles aren't going to have many problems while under warranty,  (with a few exceptions) ,   the problems start occurring at 80 or 100k,    for instance,  Ford's 3.5 ecoboost will have worn timing chain guides around 100k or before,   and turbos are also failing on those engines before 100k,   the timing chain and guide replacement is a fairly extensive repair. 

   All of the major manufacturers are going to have some issue or another,  that's why I suggest doing a lot of research on the particular engine/trans combination you're interested in,  avoid anything that hasn't been on the market over 3 or 4 yrs,   the manufacturers are coming up with new ways to increase their mileage numbers because the Feds require it,  unfortunately that usually doesn't translate into long lasting drivetrains.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Beagler282 said:


> Between my dad and myself we have had every make including Toyota but not the Ford. He is on his 2nd Ram now and I just purchased my Ram back in December. After driving his Ram there was no doubt what vehicle I would buy. I'm driving the Laramie 1500 4x4 crewcab with the 3.21 rear end. With a mix of hwy/city I'm getting 18mpg and 20mpg on long trips. I can pull my boat, atv or the 20' tandem trailer with the 31 hp Kubota with no problems at all. The Ram by far is the best riding truck I have seen and the Hemi gives instant power without any hesitation or delay when needing it.



The Hemi is great,,,, I would recommend the 2500 if your towing,,,, just remember, 24 plugs and 8 coils on tune up time,,,, around 100,000 miles,,,, love mine,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2018)

Out of those three, I would definitely buy the F150. If someone gave me a new Ram, I would drive it 18 miles to the nearest dealership to trade it for something else. They fall apart. Quickly. And are expensive to put back together. I've owned a couple Chevy trucks that I loved. What time I was driving them instead of working on them.

And for God's sake, get a 4WD. There is nothing on this planet more useless than a 2WD truck.

To be honest, before I would buy any of those three I would get a Nissan Titan or Toyota Tundra. Made in the USA, and much more durable and better performance. Personally, I will never buy anything else but a Nissan unless they change them drastically. The first one I bought went 300k with 99% of the original parts still on it, and still ran good when I traded it for another newer one just like it.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 3, 2018)

NCHillbilly I'm betting you don't have a Nissan truck 05 or later with an automatic ?  or you wouldn't think so highly of them,  Nissan's and Infinity rear wheel drive automatics have had problems ever since 05 , at least up to the 2014 models,  the trans cooler in the radiator cracks and leaks glycol into the transmission,  the transmission computer is inside the trans , on top of the valvebody,  the glycol does a number on the rubber seals in the unit and also shorts out the computer,  requiring a new computer along with a rebuild, and programming,  usually to the tune of around $4,000


----------



## walters (Jul 8, 2018)

I would go with the ram 1500 tradesman, I'm a Ford man but the ram seems to be the truck for the money, and there tradesman is there base truck but they are loaded to be base, u look at a base Ford or Chevy they are base.... Some body mentioned dodge transmissions, but they have been straitened out for a while


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

My buddy bought a nice GA Chevy 2500 used,,,, in 5 years up here the frame is about shot from rust,,,, Chevy uses a U channel frame and the salt and H20 lays in the channel,,,, the Vortex engine is a good one though,,,, buy a Dodge 2500,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2018)

I tried all 3 of the ones you mentioned in the OP  before I bought my F150.  When I say tried, I mean multiple days of driving them.  Not just around town, but on road trips, in the hills, and around town.  I put over 400 miles on the F150 and Dodge.  I couldn't make myself drive the Chevrolet more than 100.  It was night and day difference between the interior quality of the F150 and the Chevy.

I really, really, really wanted to buy a Dodge, but at the end of the day, I just couldn't get the gas mileage out of it that I could with the F150.  Mileage was pretty important to me, as I put near 45K a year on one.  I now have 126,000 on the F150, and the only thing out of the ordinary I have had to do is put a wiring terminal in the transmission.  It would just drop out of OD and go into limp mode.  This $400 fix made the issue go away, and I was over 120,000 with it then.

I am looking at another truck now, and the F250 is the only one I am entertaining at the moment.  

My F150 is a 5.0 truck, 6 speed auto, and 3.55 axle.  over 126,000 miles, I have averaged 19.2 mpg.  Pulling trailers, highway driving, around town, and sitting in traffic.  I couldn't make the Dodge get 18 mpg driving it down the interstate at 65mph to save my neck.

NCHB, I experience with Nissan is that they suck.  I had one that was in the shop for 13 weeks out of the year I owned it.  Suspension issues, electrical issues and all kinds of squeaks and squawks.  It had water leaks around the sunroof from the day I bought it until the day I traded it for a Dodge.  When I traded it in, the entire center console electronics were out. Nissan said it was a bad head in the stereo system.  I don't know.  The Dodge dealership didn't ding me too badly because it didn't work, because they said it was still under Nissan warranty and wouldn't cost them anything to repair it.


----------



## walters (Jul 8, 2018)

N.E. pappy, what model your F150, my son has one 2014 F150 5.0 v-8 4x4 3.55 gear averages 14.4 mpg. But mostly town use


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I tried all 3 of the ones you mentioned in the OP  before I bought my F150.  When I say tried, I mean multiple days of driving them.  Not just around town, but on road trips, in the hills, and around town.  I put over 400 miles on the F150 and Dodge.  I couldn't make myself drive the Chevrolet more than 100.  It was night and day difference between the interior quality of the F150 and the Chevy.
> 
> I really, really, really wanted to buy a Dodge, but at the end of the day, I just couldn't get the gas mileage out of it that I could with the F150.  Mileage was pretty important to me, as I put near 45K a year on one.  I now have 126,000 on the F150, and the only thing out of the ordinary I have had to do is put a wiring terminal in the transmission.  It would just drop out of OD and go into limp mode.  This $400 fix made the issue go away, and I was over 120,000 with it then.
> 
> ...



Agreed on the mileage for the Dodge, my 2500 is terrible on mileage, but like the Hemi,,,,, in 16yrs,,,, 1 tuneup, front drive u joint,,,, upper ball joint, oil pressure sending unit leak,,,,minor rust,,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 9, 2018)

My GF has a 2016 ram 1500 with the 5.7 hemi and averages 19 mpg.  I've driven it a few times and gotten the same results. She's not hauling anything though.  She doesn't drive it like it's a big bad V8 though, so that probably helps.  take some of the lead out of your foot


----------



## olewarthog (Jul 10, 2018)

A few months ago, I traded my 1999 F150 for a 2017 F150.  My last 3 trucks have all been F150's.  The 17 is by far the best driving/riding truck I have been in. It is also the first 4WD truck I have owned. Didn't go shopping for 4WD, but it drove so much better than the 2WD F150, it was an easy decision.  I have only towed a small utility trailer to this point & only used the 4WD a couple of times just to say I used it.  I have averaged 19.5 mpg with about 70% of the miles around town. I couldn't be happier with my 17 F150


----------



## Dub (Jul 10, 2018)

Agreed on getting 4WD

Otherwise may as well drive a minvan


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 10, 2018)

Fords have aluminum frames now don’t they? I like the extra weight of the Dodge and the hemi. Looked at a new Lariat last week. $58,000 list price.


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 10, 2018)

I just bought the 1500 4x4 and son has the Ford 4x4 with the 3.5 ecoboost honestly his drives better than mine. The 3.5 is a bad pulling motor.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jul 10, 2018)

F150 is the way to go. I have one and like it.

Toyota would be my second choice. Or my first choice if I was planning to really work with it.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 11, 2018)

I've been pondering thought about the same thing....new truck.
Have a Ram dually cummins.  Can't argue with it - great "work" truck.  Pull whatever I want and hauls literally tons of gravel in the back without fail.
Also have a Tahoe w/201k miles.  Radiator just developed a crack in it.  $201 part at auto parts store and about 1-2 hours of my labor.  Do I need a new truck? no.  Do I want a new truck?  sometimes yeah.  Sooooooooo >>>>>

In May, rented a 2018 F150 w/the 2.7 liter ecoboost.  Gosh darn, what a really good truck.  The back seat was beyond HUGE.  Limo - Like.  The power of the little 2.7 liter was incredible.  The truck fought for traction when I floored it up an on ramp.  And MPG was amazing.  All highway driving between 65-70 mph I averaged 28 mpg.  My entire rental of mostly highway, but some city and traffic conditions mixed in was 24.3 mpg.  Loved it.

--- Would seriously consider a toyota tundra, for reliability and resale, however, they have had the same engine/trans combo since 2017.  Toyota, it is time for a revision with more power and better mpg.

Your results may vary.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 11, 2018)

Stay away from ecoboost and the like if you spend most of your time driving in traffic.  the turbo that is part of their function already only has an expected life span of 125,000 miles, and will fail quicker if you sit in traffic too much.  You also won't get the full benefits without highway speeds anyway.  A standard v8 will be much more reliable in the long run.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 11, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> Stay away from ecoboost and the like if you spend most of your time driving in traffic.  the turbo that is part of their function already only has an expected life span of 125,000 miles, and will fail quicker if you sit in traffic too much.  You also won't get the full benefits without highway speeds anyway.  A standard v8 will be much more reliable in the long run.



   The ecoboost engines are great little engines for power and mpg,  but the downside is they work so hard the life expectancy will be shorter than the bigger engines,   as I've mentioned before,   the manufacturers are having to come up with ways to increase their mileage numbers to meet fed requirements,   the downside of that is the drivetrains they use to do that,  either don't last as long as previous ones,   or are extremely expensive to repair when the time comes.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 11, 2018)

transfixer said:


> The ecoboost engines are great little engines for power and mpg,  but the downside is they work so hard the life expectancy will be shorter than the bigger engines,   as I've mentioned before,   the manufacturers are having to come up with ways to increase their mileage numbers to meet fed requirements,   the downside of that is the drivetrains they use to do that,  either don't last as long as previous ones,   or are extremely expensive to repair when the time comes.



that and they're building cars to last 5 years at a time instead of a lifetime.  They want you in a new car every 5 years so that's about the time everything starts breaking, so you're terrified to drive it outside of warranty and trade it in towards a new one.


----------



## delacroix (Jul 11, 2018)

Dodge and Chevy sell the nicest looking trucks, but I can't imagine actually buying one. Buy Ford or Toyota for quality and dependability. 

A locking rear will do everything most people need a 4x4 to do.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 11, 2018)

walters said:


> N.E. pappy, what model your F150, my son has one 2014 F150 5.0 v-8 4x4 3.55 gear averages 14.4 mpg. But mostly town use


2013

I bought it in 2014.  If he is getting 14, he is hot rod driving that truck from red light to red light, and burning the brakes off trying to stop before the next red light.  Even pulling my boat or my camper I have never gotten less than 16MPG.  

My driving consists of driving 12 miles to work, and then out seeing customers 3 days a week.  My average to drive between customers is about 20 to 25 miles, and it is all rural roads.  About 3 times a month I have to drive to south Atlanta or Greenville SC.  That is about a 80 miles one way trip.

I did have to put a set of brake pads on my truck at 98,000 miles.  My Michelin tires run about 50,000 miles per set.


----------



## walters (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope.. if it was my youngest boy I'd agree with u about the hot roding, my oldest is curious about his stuff, he drives like a grandma to me, he followed us to Daytona and didn't do but about 17 on interstate, does 14 everywhere else, he does have a all terrain tire on it but it not big tires.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 11, 2018)

my tires are the factory size 18 inch tires.  Big tires can kill gas mileage, but I wouldn't thing that would have that big of a change to the mileage.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a 2012 2wd crew with the 3.5 ecoboost and love it. Right now it is at 171000 miles. The only real issue I’ve had was improperly gapped plugs somewhere around 30k miles and the intercooler was replaced both under warranty. I just replaced the struts and shocks and front brakes and rotors as well as an alignment with no parts needed for the alignment. It does rattle every once in a while on startup due to timing chain phasers and that is a 2000 dollar repair. I will likely do in the next 6 months but it’s not to serious yet. My truck is paid for and the 2k is much cheaper than replacing. Over all I have been extremely impressed with it and I have driven and owned nearly every truck mentioned. I wouldn say the next favorite would be my 02 Ram 2500 6 speed diesel. Of course neither of them compare to my 68 Chevy C10 that I will never part with!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 12, 2018)

I must say I’ve never absolutely needed 4 wheel drive in the truck as I tend to pay attention to where I go , I know the majority of guys for some reason say that they have to have it but most rarely use it. I would be willing to bet mine stays in nastier stuff than 90% of them all over Georgia and NC...That said 4 wheel drive is still nice to have but not a necessity. I did just add 2” rough country leveling struts and 34” Firestone MT2s though for a little added traction when it’s a little more sloppy. The limited slip does a very good job though.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 12, 2018)

Last thing, I chose the ecoboost based on fuel mileage and it’s did not deliver. I am getting under 17 and probably getting worse with the new tires. I rented a 5.0 that got about 19. Also I tow a little over 9000 pounds about 10 times a year for the past 5 and it has been flawless but sounds like a whistle farrt lol the 5.0 sounds much better. I still love my truck and plan on running for 300000 before replacing. When I do it will be with a 5.0.


----------



## ratlird (Jul 12, 2018)

My first choice would be Ram 1500 4x4, second choice Nissan Titan XD 4x4.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 12, 2018)

There are 2 problems with the Nissans:

1) their differential gear ratios are WAY too low.  Horrible towing capability. not a problem if you just want a truck to use the bed for home depot runs, etc., but limiting if you want to tow anything.
2) my sister's ex bf is a nissan technician.  he says they are CONSTANTLY replacing sensors and other parts on the newer trucks and they are no longer the reliable tanks they used to be.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 12, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> There are 2 problems with the Nissans:
> 
> 1) their differential gear ratios are WAY too low.  Horrible towing capability. not a problem if you just want a truck to use the bed for home depot runs, etc., but limiting if you want to tow anything.
> 2) my sister's ex bf is a nissan technician.  he says they are CONSTANTLY replacing sensors and other parts on the newer trucks and they are no longer the reliable tanks they used to be.



  knowing the Nissan drivetrains like I do, I would NOT want to tow anything over a couple thousand lbs with it.   They're not built for that.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 12, 2018)

transfixer said:


> knowing the Nissan drivetrains like I do, I would NOT want to tow anything over a couple thousand lbs with it.   They're not built for that.



Yeah they're essentially minivans with a truck bed.  Like the honda ridgelines.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 14, 2018)

transfixer said:


> knowing the Nissan drivetrains like I do, I would NOT want to tow anything over a couple thousand lbs with it.   They're not built for that.


Some of the new Titans have Cummins diesels.....


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lick Skillet said:


> Some of the new Titans have Cummins diesels.....


Doesn't fix the differentials, axles  and suspension.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> My GF has a 2016 ram 1500 with the 5.7 hemi and averages 19 mpg.  I've driven it a few times and gotten the same results. She's not hauling anything though.  She doesn't drive it like it's a big bad V8 though, so that probably helps.  take some of the lead out of your foot



I really take it easy, lots of miles on it,,,, still terrible,,,, maybe plowing snow takes it down,,,,,


----------



## walters (Jul 14, 2018)

My son said y'all full of it on f150 5.0 
This it everyday


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dad's got an 07 f150 with the v8. I drove it to Wilmington,  NC and back averaging 75 mph and got 22 mpg. around town when i borrow it I'm averaging 18. 

My 1995 f150 with the same engine was getting 12 mpg.

I think the year with its emissions controls and driving style both effect mileage drastically.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 14, 2018)

Everyone knows you can't trust the mileage readouts,   they're calculated,  and seldom if ever truly right.   Only way to know true mileage, is keep track of miles and gallons it takes to fill up.  According to my Ford diesel I'm getting 17.3 driving around town,   when I'm actually getting about 14.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 14, 2018)

I've had several new Silverados 5.3 & never had an issue of any kind, as of now I have a 2018 Silverado 5.3 & a 2003 Nissan 4 cylinder that I keep diesel fuel tank on for tractors. The Nissan is plain jane 4 cylinder with role up windows etc & the Silverado gets almost as good a gas mileage as the little Nissan. There's not gonna be just one that makes a quality truck, several to choose from that will do the job. I have no reason to change from Silverado but the Ford 150 is a nice looking truck too. (IMO)


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 14, 2018)

transfixer said:


> Everyone knows you can't trust the mileage readouts,   they're calculated,  and seldom if ever truly right.   Only way to know true mileage, is keep track of miles and gallons it takes to fill up.  According to my Ford diesel I'm getting 17.3 driving around town,   when I'm actually getting about 14.


My dad's doesn't have the readout. That's calculated from the trip odometer.


----------



## walters (Jul 14, 2018)

He averaged his out before, it does in the mid 14s everyday


----------



## ribber (Jul 14, 2018)

ryanh487 said:


> Dad's got an 07 f150 with the v8. I drove it to Wilmington,  NC and back averaging 75 mph and got 22 mpg. around town when i borrow it I'm averaging 18.
> 
> My 1995 f150 with the same engine was getting 12 mpg.
> 
> I think the year with its emissions controls and driving style both effect mileage drastically.



No way you're getting 22 mpg with an '07 averaging 75 mph. The '07 V8 woulda been a 4.6 or 5.4 and 20 mpg for either would be a huge stretch.


----------

